# any ideas



## ChicaGo DrftR (Nov 29, 2004)

i recently purchased a 92 s13 fastback with the KA24DE motor. i was wondering wat performance mods that i can do to my motor that will be compatable with my future SR20DET motor. For now i am saving for the sr20det but want to find a way to make my stock motor faster in the mean time.


----------



## Kato (Apr 21, 2004)

Uh...no. Stick with the stock KA and invest in suspension, it has plenty of power to learn with and even get to an intermediate/advanced level...but I'm sure you know that since you are a "DrftR"...


----------



## jeong (Jul 22, 2004)

- dont waste money on bolt-ons for the ka..they do jack shat.
- sr and ka have the same exhaust
- "in the mean time", put some money into suspension ( replace bushings, rod ends, strut tower braces, sways, coilovers, etc ) and keep saving up. trust me, ur gonna want more later


----------

